# Duck Dynasty types



## Calvin (Jun 21, 2012)

Regardless of how overrated this show is, it deserves an MBTI thread simply from the amount of popularity it's gained. I am really surprised that no one has tried to type the Robertsons before, and since no one else will, I'll give it a shot. 1) Willie Robertson-ESTJ: Classical workplace boss. He's far too smothering to be an ENTJ, and so this is my best guess here. 2) Jase Robertson-ESTP: The rebellious, playful, annoying brother. I grew up in a family of estps; this one was not hard to figure out. 3) Si Robertson-unhealthy ENFP: Like my dad, he has a way of giving self-contradictory life advice that is very common in ENFPs. Being an unhealthy one, Si's contradictions are amplified to absurdity. 4) Jep Robertson-ISTP: He's the most chill person on this show. However, Jep has not shown enough independence for me to type him as an INTP. 5) Phil Robertson-uneducated INFP: His sense of humor doesn't fit with any ISxJ types, and he's not friendly enough to be an INFJ. The type I gave him would also explain his frequent ravings against society . 6) Miss Kay-ESFJ: She seems to be a slightly more energetic version of an ISFJ, so this seems logical. 7) Martin-INTP: Although he joins the crew in their mischievous escapades, this guy has a strange way of maintaining his independence that reminds me of myself. Also, his irony-bombs at serious moments are very similar to my behavior in a crowd of sensors. 8) Godwin-ESFP: I haven't seen enough of him to accurately type him, but this is my best guess. 9) Mountain Man-ISFP: Need I explain? 10) Korie-ISFP: She just fits well into this type. I'm not sure why.


----------



## ruger141 (Jun 2, 2011)

Can't believe nobody replied. I'd agree with you on everything except I strongly think Willie is ENTJ. I work closely with 2 ENTJ's and two ESTJ's. Willie is nowhere near as nazi as the ESTJ's I know. He also has a milder side that shows through which is more similar to the ENTJ's. Also Phil is so freakin similar to my ISTJ father, not seeing INFP for him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lolalee (Mar 12, 2014)

love this!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

